# Netmeeting Chat Web cam



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2000)

Existe t il une version de netmeeting pour mac??? Peut on faire de la visio conference entre un PC et un Mac???

Merci un utilisateur de Mac ayant des amis qui chat sur netmeeting et que cela enerve.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2000)

Alors une bonne fois pour toute (il faudrait faire une annonce dans la presse Mac) : Netmeeting n'existe pas pour MacOS.
Bon mais heureusement qu'il n'y a pas que Microsoft dans la vie.
D'autres logiciels de visoconférence existent sur les deux plateformes. J'utilise iVisit (www.ivisit.com) que je trouve pas mal et simple d'emploi. Bon il est encore en beta et seulement en anglais.
Sinon, je crois qu'il y a ICUII (je ne connais pas l'URL).
En espérant que çà t'aide.


------------------
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous
Guillaume
guillaume.perrin@bigfoot.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2000)

pour ICU II, c'est http://www.icuii.com 

ivisit est gratuit,
icu II est payant

ivisit reprend le principe des conférences de Cuseeme, et ça traine pas mal dans ce cas, en duo, l'image est pas terrible et petite

icu II est assez performant en duo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2000)

ivisit ne fonctionne pas du tout pour moi ... il plante des le lancement ... 
faut que je test icu II ce soir.

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2000)

Merci à tous, si vous avez d'autre info je suis preneur


----------

